# How do you do at shooter games?



## R2DJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Fact: I suck at everything aiming and shooting. Weirdly, I always die in the second level in a shooting game. I don't know why. Bear in mind that I play on the easiest difficulty and I still get killed for the noobiest reasons. So I decided to quit FPS altogether and just stick to the games that I'm good at...

So tell me...do you suck at shooting games?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 29, 2009)

im good at console shooters but suck at handheld dunno why


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> im good at console shooters but suck at handheld dunno why


I thought upgrading to a HD monitor helped me improve on such games, since it gives me a wider screen, but it resulted in more enemies. 

One more weird thing is that my reaction's great in Guitar Hero/Rock Band but not in Halo/MW2...


----------



## jan777 (Dec 29, 2009)

yep, i suck too. i never really got into FPS/shooting games. that's why sometimes i question myself why i got the 360.
i never liked those games cause, i think its just the same games, with different storylines. lol 
but i am currently enjoyng WANTED:weapons of fate. lol curving bullets ftw.
even at CS, i never last 1 minute against my cousins.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 29, 2009)

I suck at shooting games.


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 29, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> yep, i suck too. i never really got into FPS/shooting games. that's why sometimes i question myself why i got the 360.
> i never liked those games cause, i think its just the same games, with different storylines. lol
> but i am currently enjoyng WANTED:weapons of fate. lol curving bullets ftw.
> even at CS, i never last 1 minute against my cousins.


I feel you...Although getting 4 headshots in a row when I played MW2 felt very good, then it all went downhill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My 360 library is only composed of Guitar Hero and Rock Band games. Looking to put more variety in it.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 29, 2009)

I p0wn all n00bs


----------



## Raika (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm average. Not too good, not too bad.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm average as well

I'm not good enough to p0wn all N00bs, but good enough not to get immediately taken down by others


----------



## Jockel (Dec 29, 2009)

If you mean FPS, write FPS, @OP.
I was thinking of shoot em ups, a.k.a. 2D shooters for real hardcore gamers


----------



## Rayder (Dec 29, 2009)

If you mean FPS's.....well, I don't care for those kinds of games, so I imagine that I would suck at them since I don't play them.

If you mean shmups....I used to be good at them, but they tend not to make too many of those anymore, so I may have gotten little rusty playing them.

It seems racing games are where I shine nowadays.


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> If you mean FPS's.....well, I don't care for those kinds of games, so I imagine that I would suck at them since I don't play them.
> 
> If you mean shmups....I used to be good at them, but they tend not to make too many of those anymore, so I may have gotten little rusty playing them.
> 
> *It seems racing games are where I shine nowadays.*


Aaaahh...before I got addicted to Guitar Hero, I really got into Formula 1 '99 and Gran Turismo on PS1. Good times. In F1, I never win unless I choose Frentzen. Just love that Lambo-ish racing car. 

Now, I shine on Guitar Hero/Rock Band and adventure games (finished AC2 in a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I got rusty in racing games and fighting games now (used to be a pro in Marvel vs Capcom, sucked badly in SF4)

It's interesting that other people "suck" at shooters as well, considering that most of my friends on XBL play MW2, Halo, L4D, etc when they're online...


----------



## Elritha (Dec 29, 2009)

Not really my type of game, so I don't play them too often... That said those type of games are easier to control on the pc with a mouse for aiming.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 29, 2009)

Hah, I rarely use guns at FPS games(which kind of kills the shooter part in FPS), I go all melee on 'em, makes quicker work of foes and it's much more fulfilling. I love light gun/on-rails shooters though. The fact that my Wii allows me to play those games at home makes me love my little white plastic box even more.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm kinda bad at most FPS, but I pwned all my friends at Metroid Prime 2: Echoes on GC.


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 29, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> I'm kinda bad at most FPS, but I pwned all my friends at Metroid Prime 2: Echoes on GC.


Yeah, that's the game...Metroid Prime. I finished Metroid Prime 3 and enjoyed it. Maybe I'm only good at shooters for the Wii


----------



## Satangel (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm quite good at them, especially on PC. I never got into a console shooter, so I can't really comment on that.
But I love to play FPS games, they are my most played games and because of that, I'm quite good in them


----------



## alex (Dec 29, 2009)

Bad with a gamepad of any sort (this would mean 360).
Decent with mouse&keyboard, unless it requires teamwork.. P:

I'm a bit better at certain TPSs, like S4 League. :I

Main reason of death in a shooter for me...suicide.


----------



## prowler (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm alright, but i get sidetracked while playing then i die.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm decent at shooter games. My accuracy in those type of games are terrible, though

Whenever there is a lot of enemies, I just shoot like crazy. Problem is, it drains my ammo.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Dec 29, 2009)

I generally clean up at shooter games, I used to play a lot online and got pretty good.  I usually only play them with friends now though.  Still destroy them.  

I'd rather play something with a bit more variety though.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 30, 2009)

am on an average niveau, good enough to handle things and shoot a lot of enemies down before getting killed myself by superior shooters with godlike skills'


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm ok, but counter-intuitively I play better with a gamepad, preferably 360 controllers.


----------



## Empoleom (Dec 30, 2009)

i am the most noob at fps games


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm pret.......... *Screams at the T.V ' HACKER UR F*&CK&N HACKER, I WOULD NORMALLY PWN U NOOBZ *.... yeh, anyways im pretty good at FPS's but that's because I've been brought up with them in a gaming sense, certain games I'm better at some than at others, like I see my self as very good at halo 3 but not as great at call of duty ( all though still good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Cermage (Dec 30, 2009)

pretty average me thinks. i go okay at online, not too bad not too great. i find im better at console fps though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm alot better at shoot em ups then I am at FPS style games!  I'm not bad, I'm just not that great.  Having a 20" telly doesn't help on games like MW2 though.


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm fairly good with computer FPSs. Console FPSs on the other hand...


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Dec 30, 2009)

Console - pretty good. Usually first placem otherwise second

PC - Unstoppable in pretty much every game. Often get accused of cheating etc.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm pretty good at PC shooting games, could headshot a fair few noobs


----------



## yobemal (Dec 30, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What??? Oh sorry, I was too busy taking care of noobs on MW2...



MW2??... CoD for Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways, love shooting games at Wii


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 30, 2009)

Probably terrible. Then again I wouldn't know since I don't play FPS games. 
Well closest thing I've played to an FPS is probably Ratchet & Clank. Which I think is a TPS?


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 30, 2009)

I suck period.


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 30, 2009)

i am really good at shooting games.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2009)

I am horrible.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2009)

I haven't played analog stick shooters in a while since I only have a Wii, but I'm alright at them. Not great, but not horrible.

As for Wii shooters:

- I'm pretty good at The Conduit
- I suck at Modern Warfare: Reflex
- I suck at MoH: H2
- I'm alright at World at War
- I'm good at light gun shooters (HotD, REC, etc)

I'm a beast at Battlefront II on the Xbox, though.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 30, 2009)

Im terrible. i can play like a 3rd person shooter, kinda, but 1st person kills me . i hate all the gay ass shooters that come out and everyone jizzes everywhere for them.

Me:Wanna play some games?
Friend: OMG CoDMW2!!!1!11
Me:Nevermind.


----------



## soulfire (Dec 30, 2009)

i have what i call a high beginners luck

when i play a game for the first time i am very good at it against some one who has the game

but when i own the game it takes time for me to be good at it.


----------



## Empoleom (Dec 30, 2009)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Im terrible. i can play like a 3rd person shooter, kinda, but 1st person kills me . i hate all the gay ass shooters that come out and everyone jizzes everywhere for them.
> 
> Me:Wanna play some games?
> Friend: OMG CoDMW2!!!1!11
> Me:Nevermind.


+1


----------



## Jaems (Dec 30, 2009)

On PC, I'm fine at FPS. I would say I'm pretty good. I used to place CS and CS:Source a lot, though not so much anymore. Borderlands is where it's at now.

Console is a whole different story, though, I'm not that bad. I'd say I'm pretty average.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 31, 2009)

I consider myself pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Used to own on CoD4 and MW2 and somewhat WaW. CoD is pretty much the only FPS games I like though, I hate slow games like Killzone 2.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 31, 2009)

I suck.  Well, I did get better after playing for 4 hours straight which is a big accomplishment for me since my max playing time on shooters game is around 10-15minutes.  If I want to play longer, I need food by my side.  And a lot of food.  I don't know why but shooting games is like poison to me since it squeezes all my energy out even though I just ate like a LOT!  If I want to play, I have to constantly eat just to keep up.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm good at fast paced shooters. (Halo 3, Shadowrun, Counter strike: source, Crysis, etc)
Not so good at 'Hurr hurr lurk lurk lurk' or 'durr hurr I see you first I get kill 100% of the time' games. (CoD)

CoD is its own level of garbage shooting. I'll say this, it's more realistic then other shooters, but they've proven that's a bad thing. Games where lurking/camping WILL indefinitely always be the best strategy is just not a shooter I ever want to play.

But otherwise, Halo 3 i've usually got a +20 K/D ratio in team swat, and maybe an average of +10 K/D in all other gametypes (excluding objective, which is all over the map)

Shadowrun i'm usually top 3 of my team every game.

Counter strike source....used to play at a pro level, but have since stopped playing so hardcore.

I can destroy on CoD, but I just choose to not play it because its just overall a crappy/boring experience. When I do I just use my knife class and piss everyone off in FFA or S&D.


----------



## Law (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh look, another poll with terrible choices.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 3, 2010)

Omocho said:
			
		

> I'm good at fast paced shooters. (Halo 3, Shadowrun, Counter strike: source, Crysis, etc)
> Not so good at 'Hurr hurr lurk lurk lurk' or 'durr hurr I see you first I get kill 100% of the time' games. (CoD)
> 
> CoD is its own level of garbage shooting. I'll say this, it's more realistic then other shooters, but they've proven that's a bad thing. Games where lurking/camping WILL indefinitely always be the best strategy is just not a shooter I ever want to play.
> ...



Have you tried CoD 2? 
I agree, CoD 4 and CoD 6 are way too much campy, and now you can shoot through walls so camping is encouraged more.
CoD 4 and CoD 6 are way more noob friendly then CoD 2. You should definitely give CoD 2 a try, if you don't find it in stores anymore, just download it, you can play easily online with cracked servers.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 3, 2010)

My shooting prowess goes like this PC>3rd person Console>1st Person Console

I fail at CoD but am ok at Gears and Half Life


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm average at best. I'd like to be good because I like FPS a lot, but it takes me a while. For example, I'm terrible at Uncharted 2's TPS multiplayer, but I like it a lot (I'll go like, 12:26 K). On something like CoD, I'm a little better, but again, I'm average at best (20:12-18 K, sometimes I'm negative though). I have my good games at least.


----------



## asdf (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm above average. I'm not amazing, but I'm ok. At Wii shooters I suck.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 4, 2010)

Console FPS's, i play like i'm drunk, but PC that's a different ball game,

keyboard + mouse = pwnage


----------



## WiiThoko (Jan 4, 2010)

I suck at shooting games.  I really like playing them, but I'm terrible at them.
Once in a while, like on The Conduit and Modern Warfare: Reflex, I'll do insanely good two matches in a row, then I'll be back to being a n00b.


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 5, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> Console FPS's, i play like i'm drunk, but PC that's a different ball game,
> 
> keyboard + mouse = pwnage


i do play good at shooting games in my wii but definitely way better using my keyboard and mouse on my PC.


----------



## Splych (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm... People keep on telling me this: PC FPS>Console FPS

I thought that PC FPS would've been much harder than Console FPS... Instead, I think of it this way now: PC FPS_> [sensitivity adjustment doesn't help...]


----------



## clegion (Jan 7, 2010)

i am decent at third person, and horrible on fps


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 7, 2010)

I suck at FPS but I am very good a third person shooters since I have full view of the in-game environment.


----------



## WiiThoko (Jan 7, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Hmm... People keep on telling me this: PC FPS>Console FPS
> 
> I thought that PC FPS would've been much harder than Console FPS... Instead, I think of it this way now: PC FPS


----------



## Law (Jan 8, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Hmm... People keep on telling me this: PC FPS>Console FPS
> 
> I thought that PC FPS would've been much harder than Console FPS... Instead, I think of it this way now: *PC FPS_> [sensitivity adjustment doesn't help...]*


*

So you think Console FPS is better because the controls suck?*


----------

